# Holy Crap



## SuperSlow (Feb 11, 2005)

I came home from work today and my wife has ordered me a 08 585 ultra! I have been drooling on this bike ever since I first rode one. It should be here in a few days!

I can't stop smiling.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

SuperSlow said:


> I came home from work today and my wife has ordered me a 08 585 ultra! I have been drooling on this bike ever since I first rode one. It should be here in a few days!
> 
> I can't stop smiling.


That's really cool; good for you!

_Almost_ makes it worth being married, doesn't it?:wink:


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

Did you ask her what she did today?:smilewinkgrin: or what does she really want:ihih:


----------



## SuperSlow (Feb 11, 2005)

ha! yea i know what she wants, a black on black z4


----------



## bogey (Feb 17, 2006)

Which will look great next to your Aston Martin! Seriously, tho, congrats. I am in my third year of a 585 and love it. Going out for a ride in an hour on yet another silly Philly day.


----------

